# T-top for tiller boat?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it a tiller offshore boat?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I would think that it would act too much like a sail, especially on lighter boats. Also, I think the weight would be a deal breaker too, since it needs to be heavier than a bimini to stay sturdy.

Overall, I think it would take away any advantage a smaller skiff has over a larger boat. I might could see one going on a larger tiller boat that wasn't ever intended to be poled, like an 18+ ft Carolina Skiff or Panga.

I don't like the look of bimini tops, but I think it's a smarter option if you really need the shade on a skiff. Either that, or a large patio umbrella in a rod holder.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My fishing buddy takes an umbrella so his young daughter can get out of the sun.
That might work for some of your flowers
or just sail away


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

For booze cruising I guess it would be ok, if it was easily removeable. Skiffs aren’t really great for booze cruising with the fam anyway. I think Bimini tops are the best option for easy shade on a small boat. Two pivot bolts and a couple tension straps and you have shade. Ready to go fishing, fold it up and take it off. Better yet, get a big hat...


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

It would shake itself to death with out being attached to a console


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I guess it would provide a great barrier to prevent your fishing buddy from planting a hook in your face...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Large umbrella works if you have a holder for it. Great for relaxing while you have lunch.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

As stated - it will act too much like a sail and get in the way. Just use sunscreen or get an umbrella.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow that is definitely not going on my tiller boat.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Just find a big lawn furniture style umbrella. Then you can rod holder mount it in different places to make the most of it based on the situation.


----------

